# Corsair Flash Voyager/Survivor GTR 32/64GB Firmware Update



## Bluebeard (7. Dezember 2010)

*Firmware Update for Flash Voyager/Survivor GTR 32/64GB*

Es gibt eine neue Firmware für unsere Corsair Flash Voyager/Survivor GTR 32GB und 64GB Modelle. Dieses Firmwareupdate behebt ein Problem, das möglicherweise dazu führen kann, dass einer der genannten Sticks durch Datenkorruption eventuell unbrauchbar wird. Wir empfehlen allen Nutzern der Corsair Flash Voyager/Survivor GTR 32GB und 64GB Modelle, das Update durchzuführen. 

Das Update löscht sämtliche Daten auf dem Stick - insofern sollte zuvor ein Backup der Daten angelegt werden. Das Update ist von uns bereits ausführlich getestet worden und es ergaben sich auf unzähligen Konfigurationen (Desktop- und Notebooksysteme) keinerlei Probleme. Falls wider Erwarten beim Update doch etwas schief gehen sollte, werden wir den USB-Stick selbstverständlich gerne ersetzen.

Die Anleitung zum Update und das Firmwareupdate finden Sie unter folgendem Link:
http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91444


----------

